# Lab results 8 weeks after initial RAI treatment



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I just had my first lab work done. I had my RAI treatment on the 9th of Feb. So my thyroid levels are doing pretty good. My TG is .5 and my TSH was 0.03. But my "non thyroid" blood tests have me confused. I have low RBC, HCT and MPV. What the heck? Is it "normal" to have these kinds of results after being treated for thyroid cancer? I know that I haven't had much energy lately and I always feel like I'm catching a cold. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> I just had my first lab work done. I had my RAI treatment on the 9th of Feb. So my thyroid levels are doing pretty good. My TG is .5 and my TSH was 0.03. But my "non thyroid" blood tests have me confused. I have low RBC, HCT and MPV. What the heck? Is it "normal" to have these kinds of results after being treated for thyroid cancer? I know that I haven't had much energy lately and I always feel like I'm catching a cold. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Boy...............yeah!! You may have very low ferritin. This would not be at all an uncommon finding after all you have been through.

Did doc run a Ferritin test?
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

